# grape ape



## dankbud420 (Feb 6, 2008)

i got ahold of this awasome smoke not to long ago and was wounduring if any body has heard of it or knows where to get the seeds. any info would be great. i got it from a club not to long ago but the guy said he couldnt get any seeds.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 6, 2008)

i think Chimera Seeds sells a grape strain but not positive.


----------



## caliweed_xiv (Mar 5, 2008)

hey bro that grape ape  is some  high quality ****, i have moms and and seeds of it and ive yet to grow such a highly productive strain like this one, i picked up my first seeds in frisco last year and was blown away, and if grown outdoor it will surely beat compitition in quality and quantity.


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (Aug 1, 2009)

If your wanting Grape Ape you want a clone!!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 1, 2009)

Tried it, liked it, clones are arround !


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 1, 2009)

im tokin on some grape ape now and I really like it. wish I lived in cali, but who has seeds of this?


----------

